# Kit'd Porsche Caymen



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Never been one for Porsche Caymen's but this one has the wow factor


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

TTsline02 said:


> this one has the wow factor


As in, "wow, they've ruined that Porsche"?


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

I like it not keen on the wheels though.

DAZ


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

Spandex said:


> TTsline02 said:
> 
> 
> > this one has the wow factor
> ...


+1 its a disaster, its like a TT with an R8 look body kit


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

It's a Ruf CTR 3, is it not?


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Widget said:


> It's a Ruf CTR 3, is it not?


It certainly is :wink:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

SteviedTT said:


> Widget said:
> 
> 
> > It's a Ruf CTR 3, is it not?
> ...


Thank god for that...


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Widget said:


> It's a Ruf CTR 3, is it not?


Yup, not a Porsche Cayman at all. 

Still, to the OP, you've never liked the Cayman but you like this? I think you need to wash the shit out of your eyes! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Given that it shares the same body panels with the Cayman, it's still essentially a Cayman - but hugely tweaked.

From wiki:



> The CTR3 was released 20 years after the original RUF CTR, on April 11, 2007 at the Bahrain International Circuit in Sakhir, Bahrain. Continuing the Ruf tradition of enhancing Porsche automobiles, the CTR3 shares both the body panels and engine from Porsche. For the first time, however, it features a Ruf designed body. Built out of steel, aluminum, and kevlar-carbon, the car altogether weighs 1,375 kg (3,050 lb). The engine of the CTR3 is a Porsche derived 3.8 L flat-6 paired with twin KKK turbochargers; this means the CTR3 produces 515 kW, or 691 hp at 7,000 rpm, and has a maximum torque of 890 N·m (657 lbf·ft).
> 
> As for performance, the CTR3 has a top speed of approximately 375 km/h (235 mph), and accelerates from 0-100 km/h in 3.1 seconds.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

That quote doesn't mention the Cayman at all and neither does the Ruf website. The front end looks more like a 997 GT3 (round headlights, vent in front of the bonnet, etc) and the back looks to be completely new. It also uses a 3.8l engine. I think it just has a similar silhouette and is mid-engined (so maybe they had to use the Cayman chassis, although I can't see that confirmed anywhere).

Either way, I'm just glad that photo isn't the result of an idiot with a Cayman, a box of crayons and enough fibreglass to build a yacht.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Spandex said:


> That quote doesn't mention the Cayman at all and neither does the Ruf website. The front end looks more like a 997 GT3 (round headlights, vent in front of the bonnet, etc) and the back looks to be completely new. It also uses a 3.8l engine. I think it just has a similar silhouette and is mid-engined (so maybe they had to use the Cayman chassis, although I can't see that confirmed anywhere).
> 
> Either way, I'm just glad that photo isn't the result of an idiot with a Cayman, a box of crayons and enough fibreglass to build a yacht.


Actually - that's a good point. My bad. There's no similarity at all. :roll:

Cayman:










Ruf CTR 3


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

The O/P's photo is from VMAX on Saturday & i can confirm that RUF (were a couple of RUF's in attendance) looks much more like a Carrera GT in the flesh (was a CGT there to compare it to) than any other Porsche, however & IIRC the owner confirmed that although similar in looks to certain Pork models the body is 100% RUF & shares no panels.

Was an awesome motor & stood out along with the Noble M600 & Lexus LFA.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Kell said:


> Actually - that's a good point. My bad. There's no similarity at all. :roll:


Ahh... When you said "it shares the same body panels with the Cayman" and "it's still essentially a Cayman", I thought you meant that it shares the same body panels with the Cayman and it's still essentially a Cayman. What you actually meant was it looks similar. I agree, it does.


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Spandex said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > Actually - that's a good point. My bad. There's no similarity at all. :roll:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Spandex, you crack me up some days. FAF. I bloody love Sarcasm.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Spandex said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > Actually - that's a good point. My bad. There's no similarity at all. :roll:
> ...


I did mean exactly that. That's because I misintepreted the Wiki article. Because on first glance it looked so much like a body-kitted Cayman, I took the comment about standard Porsche parts to mean Cayman parts.

It was only when you pointed out there's no mention of Cayman that I realised the error of my ways. Hence the admission.

However, I did read elsewhere that the rear lights are the same.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

There didn't seem to be any Cayman parts under that engine cover:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I can't confirm it has the same knob behind the steering wheel either. :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Reminds me a Lotus at the back


----------

